# DetailMe Vs BMW 330 m-sport convertible



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

*DetailMe Vs BMW 330 m-sport convertible <update-interior!>*

Hi DW'ers! This is my first post of a detail. 
Now its new to me taking lots of during pictures, i really struggle with the time as it is! This detail took 27 hours to complete due to the complexities and bloody rock hard German paint. Due to this fact not many photos were taken.

The vehicle in question is a 330d M-sport convertible on a 07 plate finished in individual ruby black. As the detail went on I really grew to the colour! Unfortunately the afters pictures don't do it justice!
On arrival I inspected the car. There were the usual wash swirls and random scratches.







[/URL][/IMG]



Unfortunately the local cat has been using the bonnet and front wings as a trampoline and had inflicted some heavy scratches..I'll come to those later. So on with the wash and deacon process.
As usual my first job is always the wheels; this gets generally the muckiest of job out of the way. Cleaned using smart wheels, EZ and numerous other brushes. 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

This worked well but i was still not happy with the pitting etc, so I stepped up to a little localised use of Meguairs wheel brightener. This shifted the last of the nasty's. 
Tyres and wheel arches scrubbed with Bilt Hamber Surfex.







[/URL][/IMG]

I have recently started to use Iron-X in my details, to which I am most impressed by! This shifted so much crap-highly recommended.







[/URL][/IMG]
Tardis next to remove tar and wheel weight glue- 
now you see it ...

Now you don't!







[/URL][/IMG]
Some action shots!







[/URL][/IMG]
All done- finished with a wheel wax I am trialling







[/URL][/IMG]
Next up the engine bay, again cleaned with Surfex and various envy brushes. Oops no afters-i forgot! 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Ok, onto the body, a thorough blast of with the PW to remove dust and debris. A warm solution of Autosmarts hazsafe was used through the pump sprayer to lower half of car, left to dwell.... 

and then foamed over the top.








[/URL][/IMG]
All shuts, edges and grills etc cleaned with Meguairs APC and various brushes before a final blast off.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
My usual two bucket procedure with plenty 'O' suds and a nice wool mitt.







[/URL][/IMG]
Tardis and Iron-X back out for the body! Looks like the repeaters bleeding!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Another snow foam to insure all chemicals are thoroughly removed from the car.
Next up Sonus soft clay was used with Dodo juice born slippy. I found very little contaminants, that Iron-X seems to be doing a great job, its saving me a fair bit of time! 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
A final dry with a plush towel.







[/URL][/IMG]
Ok walking round the car now, its apperent theres alot of work to be done it places! 
Swirl marks and scratches.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Garfield certainly had some fun!







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Most of the major scratches could not be fully removed but lessened considerably for safety. The bonnet and both front wing were going to need some hefty work, so localised wet sand was required. Not what i had in mind!
Paint readings taken, around the 150 mark, all original paint. So on with it, a first test on the bonnet with a lake country hydro polishing pad and 3M's extra fine (yellow). Made and improvement generally but something heavier was needed for the scratches. 
I decided to get the muckys stuff out of the way first. I started the wet stand at 2500, working for...shall we say quite a long time at these horrible deep scratches. It was decided to keep a healthy amount of clear coat, we wouldn't go mad! Finishing up with 3000 grit paper, the scratches had significantly improved. 
Started with the wing first: before 










Then refined with Lake country wool pad and 3M fast cut plus. Much better!








[/URL][/IMG]










Same process with the bonnet, a lot more scratches here. With the limited time I removed as much of the scratches as I could.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Lake country's foamed wool is the finest aggressive pad i have used, cuts a treat with not a lot of mess!
Talking of mess








[/URL][/IMG]

Bonnet refined down as per the wing. All but some of the very deep scratches still slightly present but a whole lot better! Back to its former glory!










Ok onto the rest of the car, unfortunately this is where it all went a bit wrong with the pics, as time was pushing. Working around the car with the wool first used with either fast cut + or Meguairs #85.








[/URL][/IMG]

Slight holograming but looking good!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Onto the hydro rotary and 3M yellow pad and extrafine i started to remove the holo's and refine the finish. Again i recently started using LC polishing pads and find them fantastic. They finish down perfectly and is my new fave!








[/URL][/IMG]

A few snaps, no 50/50's, i did try but it was a no go!








[/URL][/IMG]

My favourite shot!








[/URL][/IMG]

Panel wipe downs were carried out throughout the steps to remove polish to get a true image of what we have.
Loads of dust from compounding, the dust man is not happy!








[/URL][/IMG]

Another Snow foam was carried out to remove the dust safely and stop any marring.








[/URL][/IMG]

I like this stage in the process, this is where you really start to see some of your hard work paying off! After drying I used Zaino z-6 to clean and prepare the paint. Using Dodo lime prime lite as a cleanser and base for the wax, i wizzed around appling this, including all the piano black trims. After another wipe down, Dodo supernatural was applied x2 via a yellow sponge and a spritz of Z-6. Again sorry for the lack of pics, i wanted some sun for the finished shots!
Whilst curing in the beautiful weather we had, i cleaned the shuts, chrome and glass etc with Werkstat prime, treated the trims and arch liners, and coated the tyres with Meguairs Endurance.








[/URL][/IMG]

A final Buff down with Zaino Z-8 Grand finale, a clean of badges etc and here's the after shots, the best bit! Hopefully in the future i will invest in a DSLR but for now my little Sony will do.

Enjoy!








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]























































To say the owner was gobsmacked was an understatement. He was originally going to sell the BMW but he is seriously considering keeping it. He later emailed me further shots he had taken himself! Can't say fairer than that!

And as promised, a picture the owner took! 









UPDATE- now completed the interior, was actually quite grubby, obviously the owner enjoys having the roof off alot!
some before shots:





































So on with the clean. APC and interior cleaner used for all plastics, seals, trims and pedals.



















Carpets scrubbed and cleaned with Brisk, APC and George










Leather cleaned and fed with Raceglaze twins, nice little 50/50 here!




























Now all finished!














































Any comments or questions are welcome
Thanks for looking; there will be more posts very soon! Keep watching!
Chris​


----------



## Nivaue (Mar 15, 2010)

Very very nice finish !!!


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

magnificent job, great result


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Nice correction there.


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Superb job - lovely cars these. Not seen this colour before, and im torn. Its more purple than i thought it was going to be. Think i prefer the other individual black with the blue paint flex in it but i cant remember what its called!

However, great job with the detail, especially the wetsanding!


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Very nice work and car! I've got a 2009 320d Sport black sapphire convertible and I love it.

In most of the pics the car looks almost purple but then in a later couple you can tell its a black.

Beep, beep:driver:


----------



## MattOz (May 15, 2007)

Lovely job. That's Individual Mora Metallic and not Ruby Black. Ruby Black is much "blacker"  and has red metallic flecks. Either way, cracking job done. Bet the owner is chuffed to bits.

@Jbirchy, you're thinking of carbon black, which is a standard BMW colour on M3's (E46's) and E60/61 M Sports. It could also be had as an Individual colour on other models.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Stunning job and a great write up!! Paintwork looks amazing!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks for all your kind words, enjoyed it! It was back breaking work as usual to do it in three days, I could of spent an extra day on it but it was worth it! The owner said he was lost for words!! 

Matoz- thanks I stand corrected, I will tell the owner! Haha! I would say it's more purple than black so it makes sense!

Chris


----------



## isctony (Sep 24, 2008)

so all that work to hide the number plate ruined by the last two photos - whoops!


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

now edited


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Beautilful car and a lovely finish 

Well done


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very nice 

I would those after shots are bloody brilliant.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah thanks dan Clarke, they don't look to bad, looked better in the metal but it always does! It's from the pictures that I really get to appreciate my work, when I can sit down and admire them with a beer! Lol


----------



## ae1whia (Jan 10, 2011)

lovely car, super finish.

AW


----------



## Bensenn_GER (Mar 24, 2010)

Amazing, not pretty much more to say.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone

Got a Xkr to put up next- keep em' peeled!

Chris


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great job, Fantastic colour too


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice car,like the colour...


----------



## Osarkon (Feb 20, 2011)

Loving the colour on that car.


----------



## Mike03 (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work! Car looks ace


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks mike


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

good job, that is a very nice car


----------



## Archer189 (Jun 28, 2010)

Good Job. Now I can get on with my M3 conv. in the same colour.


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Stunning finish, on a cracking lookin car, first class that:thumb:


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Many thanks. I have as of today, joint as a subscribed, payed up member so from now on it's MR DetailMe! Lol

Back to the detail, I returned to the customer today and completed the interior.. Pics to follow! 

Chris
DetailMe


----------



## NL-J (Jun 14, 2008)

Now that's one gorgeous 3 series! Awesome job! I like the color, not seen it before here.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice work there fella. Typical BMW orange peel wobbling the reflections but certainly a nice shimmer to the finish. You think the lake country wool is good, try the farecla pads. Lovely cut and finish from them.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Great work. I'm having trouble getting the last RDS here and there from my BMW paint. I've got a wool pad on its way from Gtechniq so hopefully that will do the trick.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Nice work there fella. Typical BMW orange peel wobbling the reflections but certainly a nice shimmer to the finish. You think the lake country wool is good, try the farecla pads. Lovely cut and finish from them.


Thanks Beau Technique
Yeah bloody orange peel on BMW's does my noggin in! This particular one wasnt as bad as some but its very annoying!

TBH i havent used anything farcela for many years, G3 etc, might have a look into this! Is it a new wooly?


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Incredible finish!
Very nice looking BMW


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

great work well done


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Quality job done there, nice set of skills on show.:thumb:


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Great correction job there, lovely reflection shots and a good first write up :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

sweet mate, very nice.....


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing Job, and a great correction.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant, enjoyed the write-up too!

Rob


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great detail and write up matey, i'll look forward to seeing more work from you!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DetailMe said:


> Thanks Beau Technique
> Yeah bloody orange peel on BMW's does my noggin in! This particular one wasnt as bad as some but its very annoying!
> 
> TBH i havent used anything farcela for many years, G3 etc, might have a look into this! Is it a new wooly?


Certainly is a touch poor on there part. The Farecla wool pads were introduced to me by fellow user slrestoration. Im sure he could point you in the right direction. Im due test running some Scholl ones so will pm you the outcome if interested.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Beau Technique said:


> Certainly is a touch poor on there part. The Farecla wool pads were introduced to me by fellow user slrestoration. Im sure he could point you in the right direction. Im due test running some Scholl ones so will pm you the outcome if interested.


It is poor, I find some new fords are equally as bad. Regarding the scholl products that would be great, Im going to try some of their polish out too, it's something that's alluded me so far
Cheers mate 
Chris


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

Top job matey


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks good mate, I look forward to reading more of your write ups if time is on your side.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

gally said:


> Looks good mate, I look forward to reading more of your write ups if time is on your side.


Haha time is never on my side it seems, perfection is a cruel thing! Just doing a write up of a xkr as we speak.
Loving the FRP by the way Gally!

Chris


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Brilliant first post with nice honest afters.


----------



## Hacker (Mar 18, 2011)

Excellent write up and top notch finish.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

DetailMe said:


> Haha time is never on my side it seems, perfect is a cruel thing! Just doing a write up of a xkr as we speak.
> Loving the FRP by the way Gally!
> 
> Chris


Thanks very much Chris, that's very kind of you to say.

I'm forever reading write ups and picking up little hints ect...Hopefully my next one will be a step up from the last.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

Nice first write up with gr8 results. Think I quite like that colour too!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice first write up mate, welcome on board.

Cracking work on the BMW - stunning colour too.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

gally said:


> Thanks very much Chris, that's very kind of you to say.
> 
> I'm forever reading write ups and picking up little hints ect...Hopefully my next one will be a step up from the last.


Gally no problem, pacific blue/ ford racing blue is my all time favourite. I would say tha as im a Ford fan! I read your considering a wet sand!?

Chris


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The bonnet has already been done...  Excuse the poor camera work. My new one arrived today.




























But the front end is being resprayed in the next few weeks anyway (i'm an assessor) at work so was more just to see how it would come up but I think i'll do the rest of the car anyway.

The car isn't actually very orange peely, was mostly the bonnet from a previous (poor) tidy up the previous owner had done.

It's my own car so don't mind experiementing and imo wet sanding isn't quite as daunting as some people think. You don't have to aim for perfection i'm over the moon with what I and my colleague achieved on the bonnet it was pretty dead before.

My one is imperial Blue, all 500 of them came in the same colour and the newer Fords (mk2 FRS) are Performance Blue, another nice colour actually. The imperial is quite rewarding to detail.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks fantastic, ive read your post before, thought your photo's were very nice! Wet sanding is reasonably easy, more daunting like you said, for most. once its all done Gally post it up, i'll be waiting! 
Imperial blue is a nicer colour than FRB but they have dropped it which is a shame! Think yours and the FRS mk1 was the last to use it? I had a FRP when it was new, loved it, bloody stupidly expensive though! You pay for it being hand built i suppose!
Chris


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Lols @ buying one new! You must have been the only one there! :lol: My one has had 2 owners, Ford and the guy I bought mine off. Ford actually had it quite a while before the previous owner bought it.

I was at a MK2 FRS meet recently and nearly every owner said they badgered Ford to keep the IB for the MK2 and there was talk of it when it went into production. 

Infact one of the owners from new (one of the first in Scotland to have one) said Ford management actually lied to him about it at their press release, where he ordered his.

I'll have a decent write up next, i'm hoping to get more variety write ups aswell instead of just my own, a nice grey M5 (close neighbour) to do in may so i'm hoping to get one done on that.

Looks forward to your comments, Chris.


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

It was expensive but I got a ex-ford press car (my dad was afford employee) and it was 'considerably' cheaper!  so not exactly new. Was used for shoots and stuff and came with the LSD- nice! Unfortunately I came from a Clio willy and that was faster doh!

Look forward to your m5 post mate
Chris


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Supurb job and i really like that colour ive not seen that before


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

amazing work fella


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Amazing work, car looks stunning in the sun!!


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Fantastic work!


----------



## pearl_black (Oct 21, 2009)

Amazing work... Car looks great now


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Great job mate looks stunning, Great write up :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job! :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nice job, paint looks stunning!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

nice work and a really nice colour


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great work that :thumb:

Nice write up with good photos thanks.. Colour combo is great to see as well


----------



## msportbuffer (Jun 28, 2010)

Great job - but that moggy would be in trouble if it did that to my car!


----------

